

FreeType Development and Maintainance - vorbote
http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18808

======
mistertrotsky
Wow, I didn't realize iOS used FreeType as its rasterizer. I wonder why Apple
didn't just use the OS X subsystem?

~~~
yuhong
In fact, I think JailbreakMe.com used a vuln in FreeType.

------
raphman
Interestingly, 'AdobeUS' appears twice in the pledge list. Could it be that
the fonts group at Adobe recently started embracing open source (see also the
Source Pro fonts)?

~~~
georgemcbay
Adobe has been increasingly embracing open source for a while now: tamarin,
brackets, acquiring typekit, phonegap, etc.

